# Ez Sand 5 and bubbles



## Cousin Joe (Mar 14, 2007)

I've had a couple instances where my repairs have caused the primer to bubble up without warning. I do repair work from leaks most of the time, the areas are dry, compounds mostly dry at the time. Taped with 20 cause it bonds better IMO. Don't believe its a contamination issue. Prime with kilz2. Wet sand. going over flat paint, good paint, living areas. This has happened quite a few times, and since my work is in and out I dont have time to wait for primer to dry so I can fix it again. ANY ideas would be great.

PS great site , glad I found it


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

If you want to use Kilz, I'd go with Kilz Original interior oil primer or a shellac based primer and allow plenty of time for it to dry before putting anything on it.




> dont have time to wait for primer to dry so I can fix it again


Could that be a clue as to what happens when it is first repaired?


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Joe since your repair is being done on a pre painted wall what is happening is that the painted suface will not let the easy sand dry because of the paint and then when you apply your Kilz you seal the moisture in between the paint and the primer which in turn will cause the primer to bubble. If you want to speed the dry time up you can do two things 1. mix your mud with warm water it will set a little faster or 2. use a heat gun to dry the repair out just watch yourself with the heat gun, you can cause a fire with them real easy, just be safe, another thing is we do all repair work and we always use Durabond in the brown bags since this stuff gets rock hard and water will not come back thru. well hope this helps you out.


----------



## Cousin Joe (Mar 14, 2007)

I use a heat gun,adjustable one from Home De-pot. I don't feel that i'm leaveing it too hot when I coat it, I have had the fun of peeling the paint off the wall, rookie lesson. I have never had this problem with 20 min,but 20 does have some shrinkage to it, that is why I always use it for tapeing. I have used the durabond, and i despize it for two reasons. 

One : Its so tough that it cakes up the knives quickly, i'm used to a good scrapeing and be done with it.

Two : Because I do repairs in occupied homes the boss only allows wet sanding. Dura doesnt sand for nothing, it's basicly cement when it dries.

and also off from that rant HD and Lowes only carries it in 45 here in MI so I am limited that way.

Do you maybe feel that the added drying agent may be causeing a moisture pocket? You definately sound like you know what your doing, whould you maybe have other suggestions?


----------



## 1KingOfDrywall (Jan 14, 2007)

*I'm a durabond guy.......*

Heck not only will it not bubble on you, but if you buy the five minute durabond and go at it, I'm sure it would really help make your job go faster. Speaking from a drywallers point of view, I would never even consider putting plus 3 mud or anything directly on to a painted surface. I always put the durabond down first as a "base or tack coat" than skim it out with plus 3 mud. :thumbsup:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Joe if your mud is sticking to your knife then your mix is to dry, when you mix 20 or 45,90 you want it to look and feel like soft server ice cream,
and as for wet sanding you take a tile sponge and let the 45 set up intil it turns light gray then get your sponge damp and smooth out your patch. Durabond is a awesome product I have used it for 25 years now and it gets harder then some plasters, As for the patch still showing bubbles, there has to be something on that wall that's counter acting with the Easysand, I would use the 45 and just wet sand with the sponge. I would also let the patch dry for 24 hours before you prime or paint, Hope this helps.


----------



## Cousin Joe (Mar 14, 2007)

Frank A Witts, are you referring to the square textured hard sponge for moving grout around? That would be a new one on me, and i've used scotch brite pads.


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

What's wrong with making two visits? (besides the obvious gas and drive time). Patch work mondays, paint tues, patch wed, paint thursdays, patch fridays, paint mondays...etc

This would only make sense if all of your jobs were roughly the same, size and type...


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Joe the sponges I'm talking about are smooth square ones, the scrubbie pads will be to course, you want to smooth the repair,


----------



## Cousin Joe (Mar 14, 2007)

Frank, the wood handled rubber bottom tile sponges used for grouting tile or the standard mesh type for drywall use.? I would reconsider Durabond if I had a better finishing option than wet sanding sponges.

Danahy,,,, In my work I omly get one trip, has to perfect, and only a couple of hours. A 3 foot tape joint that has been water damaged and needs replaceing cannot take more than 3 hours start to painted. hence my 2nd 70 dollar heat gun in two years.{lotsa use} But with that being said, any strange problems occur I'm gonna get a phone call.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

3' tape joint? Find that necessary? curious now. How many others here do 3' tape joints?


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Joe that is a grout trowel not a sponge, the sponges I'm talking about are yellow. and if you have water damage and your only replacing the tape what about the drywall taking on water and mold will start to grown with in 24 to 48 hours after water is persent. this maybe why your mud is bubbling up. any water damage should be ripped out and replaced. as for wet sanding there should be no problem with getting a smooth patch when using the yellow sponge. good luck


----------

